# BeaverTail



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

Has anyone else have had trouble with BeaverTail responding?

I have filled out their contact form twice and sent them a message on Instagram. Still nothing. Going to just write them off and go with someone else.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Did you call them?


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

Liz usually always answers after a couple tries.I usually text and call her. She takes a couple days but she always has an answer or knows just the person to ask.


----------



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> Did you call them?


That is what my next step was going to be, but I do feel like they should respond to web queries. The other manufactures I have been dealing are much more responsive.

Wanted to see if this was normal for them.

On another note...how does everyone like their boats? I am interested in their micro or mosquito.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I have the micro and enjoy it. It does what I ask it too for the most part.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

DjPic said:


> Has anyone else have had trouble with BeaverTail responding?
> 
> I have filled out their contact form twice and sent them a message on Instagram. Still nothing. Going to just write them off and go with someone else.


I like my Strike. maybe they are busy, I would try calling.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Love my Mosquito. I called a few days ago and got right through. Super nice people to do business with. Incredible customer service.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Love my Strike. Agree with everyone else. Call and/or email. Liz will answer or get back to you.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Do yourself a very big favor, Don't write off a company because they don't respond to a social media post. Will and Liz are totally hands on and for the most part are very old school. Call them...

I am on my second Beavertail and 4th manufacturer of boats and could not be happier
A+ on everything


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Pick up the phone!


----------



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

Lol, ok I will call them. How do they compare between East cape and ankona?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Agree, call and email. It's a husband/wife team that handles production and sales. They don't have a huge staff. I've owned two BTs now, both models you're considering, and the buying experience and boat performance was/is excellent.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

DjPic said:


> Lol, ok I will call them. How do they compare between East cape and ankona?


To prevent the direction that this post will take, test ride the brands your interested in and buy the one you like.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Liz did not respond to my inquiry when I filled out the online contact form in July. I hate this type contact request anyway (I am old school!) so I picked up phone & got right thru to Liz. Scheduled a visit with Liz and immediately understood why; as PeteS said, Liz & Will both very hands on and involved in day to day business of operation. No other staff in office helping Liz w/ sales. Will has his Team in shop. ... Picked up my side console Mosquito in January and very happy!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

EasternGlow said:


> Pick up the phone!


Exactly. If I want something/want to get something done I’m not writing to your company via social media or email. Pick up the phone and get all the info up front and not the BS back and forth.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

SkinnyMatters said:


> To prevent the direction that this post will take, test ride the brands your interested in and buy the one you like.


 You don’t want us to varnish our opinions? What he meant to say is, just get the Beavertail before you get distracted into something you don’t want...


----------



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

Drifter said:


> You don’t want us to varnish our opinions? What he meant to say is, just get the Beavertail before you get distracted into something you don’t want...


Lol, I wanted a gheenoe. But everyone i know telling me get a skiff/flats boat instead. So this is my dilemma otherwise I would already have a gheenoe.


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

I have a beavertail micro best riding and poling micro for its size. I had a shadowcast 16 before and just wanted something more refined,faster, less than 70 inch beam and with a live well. Ive had mine for 4 years and if you dont need to travel more than 15-20 miles each way and want to pole skinny but have a live well for the days the fish wont take artificial this is your boat!! if you intend to cross a bay or large body of water where waves are longer and more than 1 foot this is not your boat!!!


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Drifter said:


> You don’t want us to varnish our opinions? What he meant to say is, just get the Beavertail before you get distracted into something you don’t want...


LOL! OK. Do It! I agree with my Strike brother. Get the BT.


----------



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

t1ightl1ines said:


> I have a beavertail micro best riding and poling micro for its size. I had a shadowcast 16 before and just wanted something more refined,faster, less than 70 inch beam and with a live well. Ive had mine for 4 years and if you dont need to travel more than 15-20 miles each way and want to pole skinny but have a live well for the days the fish wont take artificial this is your boat!! if you intend to cross a bay or large body of water where waves are longer and more than 1 foot this is not your boat!!!


My goal: St Johns river and it's tributaries most of the time. Planing to expand to bay and maybe hit up the everglades a few times a year. So the micro has a 30-40 mile range?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

DjPic said:


> My goal: St Johns river and it's tributaries most of the time. Planing to expand to bay and maybe hit up the everglades a few times a year. So the micro has a 30-40 mile range?



I fish the St Johns almost as much as I fish the lagoon/IRL. The Mosquito is a great boat for running the river. I live about a mile from Lake Monroe, so Im crossing the lake and running north or south at least a couple times a week. Ive crossed Monroe on some pretty windy days and the Mosquito handles it great. I have the Suzuki 60 and Powertech 4 blade prop and can run 33-34 mph with myself and one other person. 

If you're close to my area, Id be happy to take you for a test ride.


----------



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

Jumbo Jet said:


> I fish the St Johns almost as much as I fish the lagoon/IRL. The Mosquito is a great boat for running the river. I live about a mile from Lake Monroe, so Im crossing the lake and running north or south at least a couple times a week. Ive crossed Monroe on some pretty windy days and the Mosquito handles it great. I have the Suzuki 60 and Powertech 4 blade prop and can run 33-34 mph with myself and one other person.
> 
> If you're close to my area, Id be happy to take you for a test ride.


Yes, I would like to do that. You are right in the area I am. I am like 5 mins from the lake Monroe park. Put my pontoon in there a lot. Can the mosquito make it up the wekiva?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

SkinnyMatters said:


> LOL! OK. Do It! I agree with my Strike brother. Get the BT.


Thats two votes for a Strike. just sayin. I don't know anything about Gheenoes, but I don't see a whole lot ripping through the bays.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

DjPic said:


> Yes, I would like to do that. You are right in the area I am. I am like 5 mins from the lake Monroe park. Put my pontoon in there a lot. Can the mosquito make it up the wekiva?


 Ive been pretty far up the Wekiva with it. Ive gone up as far as it starts getting a bit sketchy with the logs everywhere. Send me a PM if you'd like to go for a test ride. One quick run, rippin through some of those tight creeks, and you'll be sold.


----------



## Rustyrat (Feb 11, 2020)

DjPic said:


> Has anyone else have had trouble with BeaverTail responding?
> 
> I have filled out their contact form twice and sent them a message on Instagram. Still nothing. Going to just write them off and go with someone else.


My first post here. Ran into the same thing emailing them. I was down in Naples on vacation so just called and set up an appointment with Elizabeth. Super nice people. Had fished out of a Micro here in Beaufort SC and liked the boat. Ordered one last week and the current delivery is late May. Appreciate all the info you folks threw out on the thread. Thanks!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The Micro is an impressive skiff. Definitely tippier than the Mosquito but poles like a dart and really handles a chop well for its size/beam. Congrats on your purchase, Rustyrat. 

DjPic, take Jumbo Jet up on his offer of a test ride. It would also be a great comp if you could arrange one on a Micro, especially if tiny creeks and rivers are part of your fishing regimen.


----------



## Rustyrat (Feb 11, 2020)

Zika said:


> Agree, call and email. It's a husband/wife team that handles production and sales. They don't have a huge staff. I've owned two BTs now, both models you're considering, and the buying experience and boat performance was/is excellent.


Everything Zika mentioned is spot on. The buying experience was phenomenal. Something else Liz mentioned is the resale on the Micros. She indicated that she has people contacting her for Micros all the time so the resale should be easy if you ever want to sell. One of the guides at my local tackle shop has a Mosquito and loves it. He tried to steer me to that model but his boat needs are different than mine. He runs open water with two clients, whereas I have multiple ramp options close by and it’s mainly my wife and myself. When I told Liz I also wanted the smaller boat with the folding hitch so it fit in my garage, she told that was one of the most common reasons buyers were looking at the Micro.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Rustyrat said:


> Everything Zika mentioned is spot on. The buying experience was phenomenal. Something else Liz mentioned is the resale on the Micros. She indicated that she has people contacting her for Micros all the time so the resale should be easy if you ever want to sell. One of the guides at my local tackle shop has a Mosquito and loves it. He tried to steer me to that model but his boat needs are different than mine. He runs open water with two clients, whereas I have multiple ramp options close by and it’s mainly my wife and myself. When I told Liz I also wanted the smaller boat with the folding hitch so it fit in my garage, she told that was one of the most common reasons buyers were looking at the Micro.


 Congratulations Rustyrat on your new BT purchase. You will not be disappointed. Don't forget to post pictures as the build progresses.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The Micro is ideally a two-angler skiff. The best scenario is launching close to where you want to fish, as Rustyrat surmised. That said, I ran through a lot of open water chop in mine without hesitation.

The Mosquito can handle three if they are coordinated and watch the backcasts or someone is always on the poling platform like in a guiding situation. I normally fish solo with a black and tan first mate who bounces all over and gets super excited when I do hook a fish. So the side console has suited my needs best.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Called Liz yesterday in the morning and left a message. she called me back in the afternoon. My Mosquito will be ready March 27th.


----------



## Rustyrat (Feb 11, 2020)

Zika said:


> The Micro is ideally a two-angler skiff. The best scenario is launching close to where you want to fish, as Rustyrat surmised. That said, I ran through a lot of open water chop in mine without hesitation.
> 
> The Mosquito can handle three if they are coordinated and watch the backcasts or someone is always on the poling platform like in a guiding situation. I normally fish solo with a black and tan first mate who bounces all over and gets super excited when I do hook a fish. So the side console has suited my needs best.


Fishing dogs are the best! Loyal and interested in everything going on around you. My wife is a good sport when I want to go fishing...she’s happy to cast and untie knots in leaders for an hour or two and then birdwatching and dolphin spotting become her main focus. Liz and her got conspiring on the poling tower backrest. She’s been out in flats skiffs enough to know how tippy they are just from the deck. She said she’s all ready to pole me around, as long as it’s not too rough, or too windy, or there’s too many mosquitos. And she is not interested in falling in that type of water. Clear bonefish flats water no biggie, but not not spartina grass, plouff mud and crabs. So, she drew a line in the sand. The backrest was a must. Now...lines in the sand are meant to be crossed... but, Ok, I ordered the removable backrest. I’ll probably be the one that needs it. I’m not getting any younger.


----------



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

Drifter said:


> Thats two votes for a Strike. just sayin. I don't know anything about Gheenoes, but I don't see a whole lot ripping through the bays.


The strike looks like a great boat. But starting at $33k it might be a little out of my price range.

I did call them and chatted with them for a little bit. They recommend the Mosquito or Micro and did mention they have a lot of demand for the micro. Next step is to wet test both of them.


----------



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

Also, they were experiencing issues with their web site contact form. They are working on fixing that now.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

DjPic said:


> The strike looks like a great boat. But starting at $33k it might be a little out of my price range.
> 
> I did call them and chatted with them for a little bit. They recommend the Mosquito or Micro and did mention they have a lot of demand for the micro. Next step is to wet test both of them.


Yeah Im just kidding, the mosquito is going to be better if your main concern is being super skinny. Im not from Florida so when I fish there I go everywhere.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Love my Mosquito, fits in a 19'.5" garage with the swing tongue, handles chop well due to 18' length, and poles straight & spins easy. Nice to have the 100+- mile range with the 60hp Suzuki and Foreman prop (I fish the Glades twice a month, long runs down to lostmans). I fly fish 95% of the time so I'm either on the platform or on the bow... As many have said, great customer service and a family owned company.
But would still recommend wet testing any boat you may be interested in because everyone's needs are different.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> Love my Mosquito, fits in a 19'.5" garage with the swing tongue, handles chop well due to 18' length, and poles straight & spins easy. Nice to have the 100+- mile range with the 60hp Suzuki and Foreman prop (I fish the Glades twice a month, long runs down to lostmans). I fly fish 95% of the time so I'm either on the platform or on the bow... As many have said, great customer service and a family owned company.
> But would still recommend wet testing any boat you may be interested in because everyone's needs are different.


So I am picking up my Mosquito at the end of the month. What is the difference between the stock prop and the Jack Foreman prop? You are the 2nd Mosquito owner in the last 2 days talking about the Foreman prop.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Padre said:


> So I am picking up my Mosquito at the end of the month. What is the difference between the stock prop and the Jack Foreman prop? You are the 2nd Mosquito owner in the last 2 days talking about the Foreman prop.


My Foreman prop is a 3 blade 12.5 x 14 with triple cup (xxx). It's main purpose is hole shot the with the ability get on plane with the motor jacked up or down and run the motor high on the jackplate without losing grip/bite/blowing out. My friend has a Mosquito with the 4 blade powertech prop and it is definitely faster than mine but loses grip/bite/ blows out and can't get on plane if the motor is jacked up on jackplate.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> My Foreman prop is a 3 blade 12.5 x 14 with triple cup (xxx). It's main purpose is hole shot the with the ability get on plane with the motor jacked up or down and run the motor high on the jackplate without losing grip/bite/blowing out. My friend has a Mosquito with the 4 blade powertech prop and it is definitely faster than mine but loses grip/bite/ blows out and can't get on plane if the motor is jacked up on jackplate.
> Hope this helps.


So did you run your boat with the stock prop 1st or did you know what you wanted before you got it? And he (or they over at Crossroads) are familiar with the Mosquito then? Because I got a prop from Prop Tech for my Ankona and they told me they were familiar with the boat and motor and what prop I should have for what I wanted. When I ran with the prop they recommended, the hole shot was better but i couldn't run full throttle without maxing out the rpm's.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Padre said:


> So did you run your boat with the stock prop 1st or did you know what you wanted before you got it? And he (or they over at Crossroads) are familiar with the Mosquito then? Because I got a prop from Prop Tech for my Ankona and they told me they were familiar with the boat and motor and what prop I should have for what I wanted. When I ran with the prop they recommended, the hole shot was better but i couldn't run full throttle without maxing out the rpm's.


I'd didn't run the stock powertech prop that BT puts on the Mosquito because I knew what I wanted. And to answer your question about Jack Foreman being familiar with the Mosquito... I definitely think he is, because I believe BT offers the Foreman prop as a secondary option for hole shot on the Mosquito.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> I'd didn't run the stock powertech prop that BT puts on the Mosquito because I knew what I wanted. And to answer your question about Jack Foreman being familiar with the Mosquito... I definitely think he is, because I believe BT offers the Foreman prop as a secondary option for hole shot on the Mosquito.


Good to know. Thanks for you input. Maybe I'll see you around down there.


----------



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> Love my Mosquito, fits in a 19'.5" garage with the swing tongue, handles chop well due to 18' length, and poles straight & spins easy. Nice to have the 100+- mile range with the 60hp Suzuki and Foreman prop (I fish the Glades twice a month, long runs down to lostmans). I fly fish 95% of the time so I'm either on the platform or on the bow... As many have said, great customer service and a family owned company.
> But would still recommend wet testing any boat you may be interested in because everyone's needs are different.


Does it fit straight back in the garage or angled?


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

DjPic said:


> Does it fit straight back in the garage or angled?


Yes, straight back with motor in the down position and turned either right or left Wich gives me a few more inches of clearence.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

To add to what Vincent said, Jack Foreman is very familiar with the Mosquito, from what I gathered after speaking to him, he’s actually a pretty big fan of it. He makes two different props for the Mosquito, a light cup and a heavy cup. Light cup will allow a little higher top end. I have both the PowerTech 4 blade and the Foreman xxx heavy cup on my Mosquito. Hole shot is great with the PowerTech, I’ve never recalled a time where I couldn’t jump up where I wanted to. I can run 33-34 mph with it. Hole shot with the Foreman is neck breaking, it’s absolutely incredible, but I can only run 29-30 mph with it. It’s a bit louder as well, but good lord, that boat will hop up in a puddle of piss with the Foreman.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Rustyrat said:


> Fishing dogs are the best! Loyal and interested in everything going on around you. My wife is a good sport when I want to go fishing...she’s happy to cast and untie knots in leaders for an hour or two and then birdwatching and dolphin spotting become her main focus. Liz and her got conspiring on the poling tower backrest. She’s been out in flats skiffs enough to know how tippy they are just from the deck. She said she’s all ready to pole me around, as long as it’s not too rough, or too windy, or there’s too many mosquitos. And she is not interested in falling in that type of water. Clear bonefish flats water no biggie, but not not spartina grass, plouff mud and crabs. So, she drew a line in the sand. The backrest was a must. Now...lines in the sand are meant to be crossed... but, Ok, I ordered the removable backrest. I’ll probably be the one that needs it. I’m not getting any younger.


HaHa ... yeah, I had my poling platform built w/ the mount to install the removable backrest later should I decide I need it. Definitely not getting any younger!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Buffalo Bob said:


> HaHa ... yeah, I had my poling platform built w/ the mount to install the removable backrest later should I decide I need it. Definitely not getting any younger!


Zika says you run yours with the stock prop, how is it?


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been interested in a Mosquito for a while and took the opportunity while I was in FL last week to make an appointment to stop by their shop. Easy to get Liz on the phone and she was very receptive and helpful. Had an informative look at the Mosquito that they had on the floor and tour of the shop. I thought that it was a clean and organized operation. I intend to spend a half day with one of their suggested Guides that runs a Mosquito to see how it "feels" for my needs. I would not hesitate to buy a skiff from them...


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Rooster said:


> I have been interested in a Mosquito for a while and took the opportunity while I was in FL last week to make an appointment to stop by their shop. Easy to get Liz on the phone and she was very receptive and helpful. Had an informative look at the Mosquito that they had on the floor and tour of the shop. I thought that it was a clean and organized operation. I intend to spend a half day with one of their suggested Guides that runs a Mosquito to see how it "feels" for my needs. I would not hesitate to buy a skiff from them...


What color was the one on the floor? It could have been mine.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Padre said:


> Zika says you run yours with the stock prop, how is it?


Due to weather this year plus some unforeseen issues that came up back in IN, I have only had Mosquito out (3) times w/ total of approx. 11 hours break-in. Felt like I was at point I could "try it out" coming up on plane last time out & so far, seems 'ok' for me in SW FL waters around Pine Island. Still getting used to small boat / small motor .... other boat is 24 ft. pathfinder w/ 300 Yamaha. Back in IN until sometime this summer when I will have more time w/ Mosquito. .... My suggestion, get the stock prop from Liz. They have it "tweaked" @ local prop shop, (ask Liz for details, she will share)... try it out, then if totally unsuitable, get something else.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Rooster said:


> I have been interested in a Mosquito for a while and took the opportunity while I was in FL last week to make an appointment to stop by their shop. Easy to get Liz on the phone and she was very receptive and helpful. Had an informative look at the Mosquito that they had on the floor and tour of the shop. I thought that it was a clean and organized operation. I intend to spend a half day with one of their suggested Guides that runs a Mosquito to see how it "feels" for my needs. I would not hesitate to buy a skiff from them...


I recently picked up a new side console Mosquito in January after visiting w/ Liz & Will this past summer. I can tell you that should you go w/ a new skiff from them, you absolutely will not be sorry w/ your decision as they are proud of what they produce & absolutely want to insure you are satisfied w/ your purchase. Great couple of people! Great workmanship!


----------



## Cape 914 (Jul 4, 2017)

Is there any Strike owners in the SWFL Naples area? Thanks


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

Padre said:


> Good to know. Thanks for you input. Maybe I'll see you around down there.





Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> I'd didn't run the stock powertech prop that BT puts on the Mosquito because I knew what I wanted. And to answer your question about Jack Foreman being familiar with the Mosquito... I definitely think he is, because I believe BT offers the Foreman prop as a secondary option for hole shot on the Mosquito.


Jack is very familiar with the mosquito. I have had many conversations with him about my previous mosquito. The prop mentioned above is the one I see a lot of Texas boats running and it is for what @Vincent A Sawchuk mentioned above. he also does a 15 pitch light cupping and this is what I had. Not quite as quick with the hole shot but will offer a few more mph. You will see more of this style prop around Fl. You can still run it as shallow as the triple cupping. I never blew out my 15 pitch. Both are great props just need to figure out what factors are more important to you.


----------



## Captaindave (Apr 24, 2016)

I have a BT Vengeance and could not be happier with it. It takes rough water like a champ yet will run in 8-10”.

Liz is a great person to do business with and usually can be reached by phone. They are a relatively small company.


----------



## TheSilverKing (Feb 28, 2020)

Captaindave said:


> I have a BT Vengeance and could not be happier with it. It takes rough water like a champ yet will run in 8-10”.
> 
> Liz is a great person to do business with and usually can be reached by phone. They are a relatively small company.


Great to see someone commenting on the vengeance in this thread. Seems like the mosquito is winning the popularity contest. 

I love the size of the vengeance but am slightly concerned about pollability. Does anyone on here have experience polling both and can offer a comparison? Thanks


----------



## Captaindave (Apr 24, 2016)

TheSilverKing said:


> Great to see someone commenting on the vengeance in this thread. Seems like the mosquito is winning the popularity contest.
> 
> I love the size of the vengeance but am slightly concerned about pollability. Does anyone on here have experience polling both and can offer a comparison? Thanks


I am too old for polling and use a trolling motor so can’t help you much there.

Mosquito is a fabulous skinny water boat but not so great for those of us that frequently have to travel across rough bays, etc.


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

TheSilverKing said:


> Great to see someone commenting on the vengeance in this thread. Seems like the mosquito is winning the popularity contest.
> 
> I love the size of the vengeance but am slightly concerned about pollability. Does anyone on here have experience polling both and can offer a comparison? Thanks


I owned a mosquito and have poled a friends vengeance. The mosquito is effortless to pole. The vengeance takes a bit more effort to get moving. Both track very well but the mosquito has a much lower profile so can push into the wind much easier but poling with the wind the stern get pushed around if it goes unchecked.


----------



## Ryan in LA (Jan 30, 2018)

I have a Vengeance with 70yam. Poles fine, honestly as good as some others I've been on even some smaller skiffs. Never been on a Mosquito, but I"m sure it poles better. I'd recommend trying all your possibilities and more than once if possible. I've been real disappointed by some skiffs that get great opinions on here. Only skiffs I've been in that poled noticeably better than my Vengeance was an EVOx and Waterman. Vengeance is awesome for stability and especially good if crossing open water and using trolling motor intermixed with poling.


----------



## TheSilverKing (Feb 28, 2020)

Ryan in LA said:


> I have a Vengeance with 70yam. Poles fine, honestly as good as some others I've been on even some smaller skiffs. Never been on a Mosquito, but I"m sure it poles better. I'd recommend trying all your possibilities and more than once if possible. I've been real disappointed by some skiffs that get great opinions on here. Only skiffs I've been in that poled noticeably better than my Vengeance was an EVOx and Waterman. Vengeance is awesome for stability and especially good if crossing open water and using trolling motor intermixed with poling.


Thanks, very helpful!


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

Captaindave said:


> I am too old for polling and use a trolling motor so can’t help you much there.
> 
> Mosquito is a fabulous skinny water boat but not so great for those of us that frequently have to travel across rough bays, etc.





TheSilverKing said:


> Great to see someone commenting on the vengeance in this thread. Seems like the mosquito is winning the popularity contest.
> 
> I love the size of the vengeance but am slightly concerned about pollability. Does anyone on here have experience polling both and can offer a comparison? Thanks


had my Vengeance w 90 for a little over a year and have almost 300 hours on it. It’s been a great boat that poles good for any boat. The main disadvantage is when your pushing it through grass as the surface 
area drags more than some more narrow skiffs. 

It surprises me still how shallow it floats for a boat of its size true 7” boat, and super dry.


----------

